# Food Safety News - 03/22/2021..... Agrivoltaics scores impressive triple win, but some food safety concerns remain



## daveomak.fs (Mar 22, 2021)

*Agrivoltaics scores impressive triple win, but some food safety concerns remain*
By Cookson Beecher on Mar 22, 2021 12:05 am A win-win is always welcome. But what about a win-win-win? Researchers say that’s what’s possible with agrivoltaics, a groundbreaking system that combines solar energy with agriculture. Some refer to it as “dual solar” or “solar sharing.” The win-win-win here is the ability of agrivoltaics to increase food production, boost renewable energy production and achieve important... Continue Reading


*From COVID to compliance, technology has answers to troubling questions*
By Chris Koger on Mar 22, 2021 12:03 am sponsored The chaos that the COVID-19 pandemic inflicted on the manufacturing sector and those who keep it running underscores the need to keep the supply chain operating effectively and rapidly. In the early weeks of the pandemic in spring 2020, shopping habits changed drastically and tested the ability of food, beverage and consumer packaged goods... Continue Reading


*Survey explores trend of buying food from online, home sellers*
By News Desk on Mar 22, 2021 12:01 am More than a third of people in the United Kingdom were unaware that takeaways and food businesses were required by law to undergo safety and hygiene checks, according to a survey. People in the UK buying homemade food online and from social media chefs during lockdown has become increasingly popular during the past 12 months.... Continue Reading


*Certain meat sold online was not inspected; USDA warns public not to eat it*
By News Desk on Mar 21, 2021 04:54 pm The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is warning the public to not eat certain beef and lamb products because they were produced by One Meat Corp., doing business as Eastern Asia Trading Corp. without the benefit of federal inspection. A recall was not recommended because it is believed that the... Continue Reading


----------

